# Nordost Shiva:great little entry level power cord



## eyeteeth

Is a power cord that can be had for $200 used entry level? I think so...generally. 

 I didn't have a spontaneous, thunder clap of a holy smokes of a revelation, but more of an instantaneous slow smile of recognition and appreciation. Yep the Shiva is just fine. It's not running up against anything particularly great in the Shunyata Diamondback though.

 I listened to the Diamondback for awhile using the remastered Dylan's Nashville Skyline specifically 'Tell Me That It Isn't True'. The Diamondback has it sound fairly mechanical with small extraneous artifacts present when listened to very critically. The Shiva had much more ease and flow, no artifacts (I'm not sure of a better word). What told me of it's superiority was that the greater ease and smoothness (I still hate that word!) was joined with much better separation, three dimensionality and, significantly, more low level detail (jargon alert!). Better defined bass as well. This is a success for me, a little more detail with a lot more naturalness and ease. 

 'Tis an awfully thin cord and I can't help but wonder what improvements the triple 16 gauge Vishnu offers over the triple 18 gauge Shiva for my 200 watts of Class A amplification. Probably just subtle sophistications. I feel destiny calling at any rate. 

 I do have this psychological bias against Nordost, I think because of the appearance; I expect thin and wiry sound, sterility. I'm wrong again! 

 This isn't much of a review nor was it intended as one with not much to compare against. It's just a head's up on a great little bargain of a very fine entry level power cord. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










http://www.nordost.com/Cables/power-shiva.htm


----------



## mysticaldodo

Saw the ad in stereophile (or was it Hi Fi Choice? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

 I like the thin wire. Very good when you have your rack in a cramp place. They terminate it in UK plugs too?


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mysticaldodo* 
_They terminate it in UK plugs too?_

 

The best performance comes when connecting the plugs into a PS Audio Power Port, these are only made for US plugs. I modified my whole system with these and bought used US plug power cords from Audiogon, I saved thousands from it!

 Edit: Nordost makes the cords with US, UK and EUR plugs. PS Audio makes their power cables only with US plugs.


----------



## eyeteeth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *eyeteeth* 
_'Tis an awfully thin cord and I can't help but wonder what improvements the triple 16 gauge Vishnu offers over the triple 18 gauge Shiva for my 200 watts of Class A amplification. Probably just subtle sophistications. I feel destiny calling at any rate._

 

I now have a Vishnu enroute and I'll find out what if anything it offers beyond the Shiva.

 Nordost is odd but good in that they are bringing out products at much lower prices that eclipse much more expensive previous products. By accounts, Shiva beating El Dorato, Baldur beating Valkyrja. Nice for the little guy.


----------



## mysticaldodo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* 
_The best performance comes when connecting the plugs into a PS Audio Power Port, these are only made for US plugs. I modified my whole system with these and bought used US plug power cords from Audiogon, I saved thousands from it!

 Edit: Nordost makes the cords with US, UK and EUR plugs. PS Audio makes their power cables only with US plugs._

 

I've heard from various hifi dealers that the US plugs afford a bit more dynamics compared to their UK counterparts? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I assume they're talking about the hospital grade ones.


----------



## jumping jupiters

Has the Vishnu arrived? I've been waiting to hear your impressions as I am looking into power cords now...

 Thanks


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chadlesko* 
_Has the Vishnu arrived? I've been waiting to hear your impressions as I am looking into power cords now...

 Thanks_

 

Vishnu works best for DACs and CD players, you can't go wrong with it if you buy one right now. I have two and love them.


----------



## eyeteeth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* 
_Vishnu works best for DACs and CD players, you can't go wrong with it if you buy one right now. I have two and love them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'm sure they work just fine on toasters too. Nothing like a delicious nutritious breakfast to start the day.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chadlesko* 
_Has the Vishnu arrived? I've been waiting to hear your impressions as I am looking into power cords now...

 Thanks_

 

Evidently it's been sent on UPS' budget burro brigade and was last spotted in MAUMEE, OH, USA.


----------



## MikeW

lol poor donkey.. god damn


----------

